# Swap file Questions



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I took an original 40h drive out of a 540 unit put it in the HDD position of an old computer I had, did a CD boot of msftool. I then issued the command PDISK -L /dev/hdd. The swap file was listed as 128M in one of the partitions. I did a backup file then restored to another larger drive using -S 127 where PDISK -L /dev/hdd had a 127m swap file, I booted that disk with no problems and noted the maximum record time. I then did the restore using -S 128 and was able to view a 128m swap. I tried a -s 256 and the swap partition showed 256m in size. I booted the disk again in my TiVo with no problem and the maximum record time went down by about 7 minutes. Would not that indicate that I do have a 256m swap, Is their any other way to tell your Swap size ?

Les


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You have it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

classicsat said:


> You have it.


So I do have a 256m Swap ?? when many forms said that you have to do something extra to get the Swap to work, what am I missing or is the extra work just for Series 1 TiVos


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You do know about the greater then 127 problem with MFSTools you need to adjust it with the tpip program. To verify that the swap is recognized by the TiVo you could examine the TiVo's log files by returning it to the PC after booting it in the TiVo.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HomeUser said:


> You do know about the greater then 127 problem with MFSTools you need to adjust it with the tpip program. To verify that the swap is recognized by the TiVo you could examine the TiVo's log files by returning it to the PC after booting it in the TiVo.


I returned the drive to the PC and did PDISK -L /dev/hdd and the swap files showed up as 256m...does that mean that TiVo recognized it ?? Also is PDISK the log file you are talking or it something else


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

No, pdisk is a modified version of fdisk and should not be used without knowing what it does. 

The log files are on the TiVo drive. The SA Series 2 TiVos the log files are on partition 9 in the log directory. look in messages for the size that tivo thinks the Swap partition as when it last booted. 

example if the TiVo drive is on the first channel and is primary 
mkdir /mnt/TiVo 
mnt /dev/hda9 /mnt/TiVo 
cd /mnt/TiVo/log 
cat messages | grep -i swap


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HomeUser said:


> No, pdisk is a modified version of fdisk and should not be used without knowing what it does.
> 
> The log files are on the TiVo drive. The SA Series 2 TiVos the log files are on partition 9 in the log directory. look in messages for the size that tivo thinks the Swap partition as when it last booted.
> 
> ...


I had to use mount /dev/hda9 /mnt/TiVo on my original drive then doing 
CD /mnt/tivo/log
Got me to a prompt of /mnt/tivo/log#
I gave an LS command and got a list of TiVo files

ODVDLOG
OKDEBUG
.
.
.
.
TVERR
TVLOG

When I gave the commend 
cat messages | grep -i swap

I only got back the prompt, what did I do incorrect

Les


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The swap message may be in Omessage. Was there a file with the name message? you may need to search the log files. Id look at the log files with a time stamp of your last boot. You could search all files in the current directory with cat * | grep -i swap

some Linux commands that can help you with this 
ll -l display a directory listing with the time stamp. 
cat is a command that can be used to display the contents of files. 
grep filters the output displays only the lines that contain the string I use the -i with grep to ignore the case of the search string

FYI Linux is case sensitive MESSAGE is not the same file as message


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I got it to work..I guess the log times are GMT but making the Swap 255m did not make the tivo see more than the 127m it saw before.

Thanks for your help

Les


----------

